

One day left to apply for Shotput Ventures summer 2009 - sanjayparekh
http://www.shotputventures.com/

======
jerryji
I don't understand why so many similar programs automatically excludes single
founders like me.

~~~
brlewis
Having multiple founders greatly reduces the chance of a startup being
abandoned.

~~~
dangrover
I agree whole-heartedly with that statement.

However, I've seen quite a few startups funded by YC and other incubators
break up because one guy thought he had to have a token co-founder and that
person wasn't ultimately into it.

So I wonder if this sort of attitude is a good thing, or if it just means "If
you're a single founder, get someone to apply with you so you get in."

~~~
pg
That is definitely a problem. I'm not sure what to do about it. Would those
startups have done any better without the extra founder? Maybe, maybe not. We
need more data.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Atlanta is a beautiful place in the summer. Come hack with us!

~~~
callmeed
_"Atlanta is a beautiful place in the summer."_

I thought they called it "Hotlanta" cuz it's hot and humid. No?

~~~
jraines
It's a trick statement. Summer is beautiful, but is one of 5 seasons, and only
lasts from May until mid-June. Basically it goes: Spring, Summer, Hell,
Football Season, and Christmas. Football Season is the best time to be in
Atlanta.

